

Why Google Glass Will Crater - carlyle4545
http://readwrite.com/2013/05/10/why-google-glass-will-crater

======
leephillips
The author says that Glass doesn't work with prescription glasses. This
contradicts what I've read in several other reports. Also, this reads like
hastily written first draft.

